# People fighting social anxiety are one of the bravest, strongest people I've seen



## tooshytosay (Dec 23, 2008)

I just want to say this to you all - that all of you really deserve a pat on the back.

Everyday, you guys live with an invisible condition that barely anyone even knows about. Often you have to fight alone. In silence.

Yet you soldier on. You persevere. Even if it might be painful like hell, you march on.

Having to face our fears is probably one of the toughest things a human being is called to do. Yet having to face what we fear the most almost everyday - gush.

But we do it anyway - and you know what, from what I've seen *people with SA are one of the bravest, strongest people I've seen* - I know this because as someone with SA I know exactly what so many of us have to go through.

Keep it up everyone, and know that somebody somewhere is cheering for you .


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

This is a really nice, heartfelt message... Thank you so much for posting this. :squeeze It's honestly very uplifting to me, because I never really thought of myself as being brave _or_ strong (I've always thought of myself as being quite the opposite honestly). But now, wanting to move on with my life and be free of the chains of SAD binding me, I do feel like I am building up the courage and strength to break free from them myself.

Your words are very encouraging, thank you...

I also want to say to everyone here, thank you for helping each other out. You all are really amazing to be so understanding of each other. I've never really seen so much love on a forum before. :love2 Thank you so much.


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

So true...us SA people have things really difficult. To be living everyday in fear we are a bunch of serious fighters. We must battle on. 

We are worthy of recovery
We are worthy of peace
We are kind people
We are honest people
We are loving peole
We are strong
We are couragous
We are brave

We have great wisdom
We have great knowledge
We have understanding
We have empathy
We have power
We have strength
We have love
We have respect

We hold all these great charachteristics...for we are truly almight people


----------



## hickorysmoked (Mar 7, 2010)

Its a good way to look at it, but I think if you go too far into this way of thinking, you start to feel too different than everyone else. I always try to look at it as everyone has their own problems, and nobody else knows how it affects them at all. What may be a big deal to me may not be to someone else and vice versa. Its definitely a good way to think to a certain degree, but its also good to remember that we are all human beings with problems.


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)

hickorysmoked said:


> ...but its also good to remember that we are all human beings with problems.


Point agreed, very much so. But due to all the problems we face everday we are all strong people inside...


----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

That's a really nice message. Angha's right that is very heartfelt. They're all really nice messages. Reading this made me start to cry lol. But thank you for posting tooshy, and you are all very uplifting.


----------



## Euphrosina (Jul 8, 2011)

Awwwwwwww  *patting myself on the back* Nice post.


----------



## Positive4Life (Apr 13, 2011)

damn brotha/sista...i was inspired by your message. but interestingly, you are right, we face one of the most difficult things anyone can face...yet we are resilient and still battle even today

thank you all


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

Ambitious said:


> So true...us SA people have things really difficult. To be living everyday in fear we are a bunch of serious fighters. We must battle on.
> 
> We are worthy of recovery
> We are worthy of peace
> ...


:] i like that


----------



## NoDirectionHome (Oct 24, 2010)

tooshytosay said:


> Having to face our fears is probably one of the toughest things a human being is called to do.


The more I've lived with my fears, the more I've realized that facing them is going to define what I become. Everyday I leave the house in spite of my fears, I'm building character.

Awesome post. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Peanutbutter Toast (Jul 20, 2011)

Great words to hear, OP. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## The Man They Call (Jul 10, 2011)

Your message resonates deep within me. Very special. Thank you.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Why thank you kind sir you are quite awesome too as I may say so myself


----------



## ermor90 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thank you all for this thread. Thanks thanks thanks I love it all,Keep up the fighting troopers


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

That's lovely


----------



## somemvp (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks a lot dear..n u have a huge heart to thank those people whom u never met n talked to...
n even those who have read ur thread n didnt even bother to welcome u....
thanks from the bottom of ur heart!!!
god bless u


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

thank you for this tooshy. 

It's so friendly over here. I should come here more often


----------



## JS13 (Jul 21, 2011)

Appreciate that boss.


----------



## saidem (Jun 25, 2011)

I love this post!! Thank you for the encouragement...We definitely need more positivity on this site  wish the best for you as well!!


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, we just need to remember that all the time. thanks for the post


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

somemvp said:


>


x2


----------



## Tommy77 (Dec 11, 2010)

*Social Anxiety*

What a great thing to say,:yes however, it is so hard being comfortable in my own skin, always feeling negatively evaluated when with others. Despite my hardest attempts to focus on other things, besides myself, my survival radar is always fined tuned detecting others responses and emotions towards me, which I use as a guage if I'm doing something or said something wrong. It is hard to break away from that. 
Again, it was nice to hear words of encouragement. 
Thank You


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Good point! People with SA have many good qualities they don't notice. People with SA seem to be addicted to negative thoughts so it becomes difficult to see the positive side of things. I also think many with SA put pressure on themselves to "think realistically and objectively" about themselves which again usually results in negative thoughts or at least self deprecation. I think balancing those negative thoughts with a few positive ones would be good for the self-image.


----------



## solo82 (Sep 11, 2011)

Great post.....NEVER GIVE UP!!


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

somemvp said:


>


*squeals* sorry i love these animals lol

anyways ....:group


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

"People fighting social anxiety are one of the most patronising, condescending people I've seen".

And I ought to change my avatar.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

* bows *


----------



## Scorpmw90 (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree with the post:clap


----------



## Lonely girly (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice post and I completely agree. All of you are the bravest


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you for the heartfelt message!


----------



## Deserted (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, OP, for brightening up my week with your post. I couldn't agree more with it. :group


----------



## tanya elizabeth (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you so much for this post. I've been feeling down a lot lately, it's good to read something like this.


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

tis true tis true...and we stand united .


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

yup


----------



## Fluttershpy (Dec 24, 2011)

Thank you, that's sweet of you to say... but... No, I don't want to keep this up. I feel so lonely because of SA. T.T


----------



## booored (Jun 19, 2011)

first time i heard(or read) someone saying this. you made my day!


----------



## determination (Jul 22, 2011)

Really great thread


----------

